# ethernet driver for dell dimension 4700



## ethots28 (Apr 25, 2009)

pls help me to find ethernet controller driver for my computer, dell dimension 4700. I try all the support cd from the dell but i cant find the ethernet controller driver..

thank you


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

You can go here to find all the drivers for your dell.

http://support.dell.com/support/downloads/index.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=gen

Enter your Service Tag Number and it will take you to the download page


----------



## ethots28 (Apr 25, 2009)

I tried already to go to dell support driver, but i cant find the ethernet controller driver, can you give me the exact file name for that driver?

Thank you


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

It should be the third download under Network 

http://support.dell.com/support/dow...-1&impid=-1&formatcnt=1&libid=5&fileid=103900


----------



## b731 (Feb 13, 2012)

I had the same problem. The driver on the Dell website didn't work for me. Instead, I looked up the vendor and device ID on pcidatabase and found out it was actually Broadcom ethernet controller. Anyone else having this problem check out this website for the Broadcom 4401 Ethernet Controller

Broadcom.com - Ethernet NIC 4401 Driver Downloads


----------

